# Are you more of a cat person or a dog person?



## NotBandit (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm team dog! What about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 19, 2022)

Cat 

I like dogs but I prefer my cat 

I just came from watching a video of a dog looking so sad after being abandoned by a breeder after she had a lot of puppies 

that shit hurt my heart


----------



## Garcher (Oct 19, 2022)

I like dogs a bit more but if I was going to get a pet any time soon it would be a cat


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm a normal person.


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Oct 19, 2022)

Unhinged cat person but do like both


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2022)

Dogs look more like arthropods and pugs rhyme with bugs so I'm voting doggies.

P.S. Also I used to listen to Snoop Dogg when my music taste was still in its infancy so that's another point towards the good boys.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 19, 2022)

i dont really want any pets right now

but both are cute. cats are a bit easier to deal with

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 19, 2022)

I like doggos. I don't mind cats though, because most of the time they just do their own thing.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 19, 2022)

cogs or...erm dats. Yeah, IDK.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 19, 2022)

Dogs. I have a shepard named Sam and a husky named Frodo. Best bois.

No disrespect but cat people are lowkey sociopaths 

Cats are fucking murderous animals

Thats only cool if you have domesticated a bear or a wolf…Or a dragon. i can respect you if you love and defend a dragon who keeps killing the neighborhood sheep.

Not an 8 lbs shit factory of a cat tho

A lion would also be acceptable, or a similar big jungle cat.

In the immortal words of Ron Swanson

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 19, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No disrespect but cat people are lowkey sociopaths
> 
> Cats are fucking murderous animals
> 
> ...


Dogs were domesticated tens of thousands of years earlier than cats, so most dog breeds have lost their ability to actually chase down and kill small animals. It’s not like dogs are kinder. The way a lot of them bark at squirrels you know they’d kill them if they only could.

They just can’t.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 19, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Dogs were domesticated tens of thousands of years earlier than cats, so most dog breeds have lost their ability to actually chase down and kill small animals. It’s not like dogs are kinder. The way a lot of them bark at squirrels you know they’d kill them if they only could.
> 
> They just can’t.


Aren't most feline species far more solitary and not nearly as social. Which is part of the reason they can't really be domesticated in the same way as dog species in the first place?  They also retain most of their physical characteristics from their wild days.. unlike most dog breeds that change considerably, especially the ears.

No preference personally though. I see no reason not to enjoy both types.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 19, 2022)

Dog person.

My huskies will kill anything small and furry 
My little shiba will ragdoll small animals too and I've seen her tear off a squirrel's and rat's leg and skinned them


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 20, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Snip


No one cares  

Dogs are still better and cat people are objectively sociopaths


----------



## trance (Oct 20, 2022)

dogs extreme diff


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 20, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Dog person.
> 
> My huskies will kill anything small and furry
> My little shiba will ragdoll small animals too and I've seen her tear off a squirrel's and rat's leg and skinned them



skin them?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 20, 2022)

Dogs are probably more reliable at hunting rats than cats are lol. In urban settings i remember reading anecdotal reports about cats eating alongside rats in the streets. Rats in general being far too much trouble for cats to go after if there's other food available.

Dog vs cat owner arguments on the web in general though? Lol you could probably build a lot of unstable psychological profiles on both sides in general


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm a normal person.


I CAT believe you'd dismiss this question which has DOGGED mankind for generations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 20, 2022)

Cats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Oct 20, 2022)

I used.to like both, but lately I have come to realise that dogs are vile disgusting creatures. Cats master race

Reactions: Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rine (Oct 20, 2022)

Do I do it doggy style or kitty missionary?


----------



## Yamato (Oct 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> skin them?


When my dogs ragdoll vermin, the force it gets ragdolled from tears the skin back and skins them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 20, 2022)

#teamboth.
Although i’ve always had a cat i always wanted a beagle too. But since my cat passed away years ago i don’t feel ready to have a new pet yet and have been pretty much "adopting" my brother’s and sister’s cats.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 20, 2022)

Accurate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NotBandit (Oct 20, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Dogs. I have a shepard named Sam and a husky named Frodo. Best bois.
> 
> No disrespect but cat people are lowkey sociopaths
> 
> ...


Cool! I got a shepherd too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 22, 2022)

I like cats more because they are more cute but dogs are cute too.


----------



## Amol (Oct 22, 2022)

I am not really pet person so neither.


----------



## Eros (Oct 22, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 22, 2022)

After watching Nekomonogatari again and seeing Black Hanekawa...I'm down with cats


----------



## Soljah (Oct 23, 2022)

I like both but when a cat rocks with u it's cause they really like you dogs fall for anyone easy after some pets and treats  most at least.


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Dogs are just simply better pets. I do like cats though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

